# koscheck and gsp



## juteers (Mar 30, 2009)

My girlfriend had a very interesting dream, and she made a picture in MS paint about it. Enjoy.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I don't even want to know what the dream was.


----------



## wayne2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

you girlfriend wanted to feed koscheck nipple milk from a bottle whilst wearing a mask of gsp, sounds nice.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

lol erm.. no idea what to say lol


----------

